# New Floor...



## Mickm (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello All,
I installed VCT flooring in my shop about 10 years ago but I have never been able to keep it looking like I think it should and it was just too much trouble.
So, I decided to go another avenue and purchased RaceDeck to cover the existing tiles.
I did not put it under my lift but maybe later.
I am very pleased with the RaceDeck, it cleans up very easily and looks like new.
Great product in my opinion.:rockin:














Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## havasu (Apr 10, 2013)

I really like the RaceDeck! One question though...If a dog was to "piddle" in the middle of the floor, how would you remove the urine odor? Wouldn't it seep the the bottom, under the floor, which you would have to pull up to properly clean?


----------



## MarkWood (Apr 10, 2013)

Good lookin floor MickM. and very nice shop!


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2013)

I wish my garage looked anything like that.


----------



## MarkWood (Apr 10, 2013)

Me too!!!!


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2013)

My goal if the tax man would stop robbing me is to have a garage like that some day.


----------



## thomask (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey Mickm,  

That is a real good looking floor in a super garage.

It is nice to have friends that share their good things with others.

Great color combo too! I want some of that  and it is on my list after I get the house interior remodeled. The black, silver, and red are my favorites so far.


----------



## Mickm (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I am very fortunate to have such a large shop to play. When the wife is away I only go in the house to sleep!
I would love to see  pics of your shops. 
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## CarbaughDave (May 6, 2013)

It's looking very lovely. :rockin: Your garage setup is also good, clean and tidy. And because of this flooring the space is also looking more and big. I have personally experienced that there are various tricks of flooring to make a room look bigger.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2013)

CarbaughDave said:


> It's looking very lovely. :rockin: Your garage setup is also good, clean and tidy. And because of this flooring the space is also looking more and big. I have personally experienced that there are various tricks of flooring to make a room look bigger.



Hey Dave, Where are you out of? Do you sell Powder Coating machines? I only ask becasue your IP shows you in Montana but your link is for a company in Florida.


----------



## thomask (May 6, 2013)

CarbaughDave said:


> It's looking very lovely. :rockin: Your garage setup is also good, clean and tidy. And because of this flooring the space is also looking more and big. I have personally experienced that there are various tricks of flooring to make a room look bigger.



Hey Dave,  I would like to hear some of those tricks as my 20 x 20 garage could use some floor tile.  My tool boxes are red and my wall cabinets are wood color formica doors.   

View attachment 008.jpg


----------

